# Harvesting too early?



## henderson (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks,
so, what happens if you harvest too early?  just less of a buzz?

(had to chop my plants about ten days ago and after looking at them with the radioshack scope, they might not have been ready.  my wife had an attack of paranoia!)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

henderson said:
			
		

> (had to chop my plants about ten days ago and after looking at them with the radioshack scope, they might not have been ready. my wife had an attack of paranoia!)


 
Hello Henderson 

Nothing has happened in those 10 days apart from you are now sitting with poorer quality smoke, so you were safe to go that extra 10 days.

You have what you have, nothing can change that.

Only trying a sample of what you have will let you know its potency.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Oct 6, 2009)

Make some hash.


----------



## henderson (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, Hippy, i'll report back on quality.

and, yea, chef, although i've never done it, i need give that a try one day.

thanks.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2009)

if it was way way way early, as in about the time the trichs first show, it may get you high....then send you to sleep.  I think they call that Beasty.

It has still got to be a good/great feeling that you are smoking your own home grown!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2009)

henderson said:
			
		

> Folks,
> so, what happens if you harvest too early? just less of a buzz?
> 
> (had to chop my plants about ten days ago and after looking at them with the radioshack scope, they might not have been ready. my wife had an attack of paranoia!)


 
What did/do the trichs look like?  Were they all clear?  Some cloudy?

If so you can expect a pretty up buzz.  Depends on the state of the trichs.


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 7, 2009)

like BBFan said the color of the trichs is the major factor i think...it they are mostly clear then i "think" you could lose some potentcy but also most plants ive grown seem to really fatten the buds in the last couple weeks...but like TCBud said its nice to be smokin your own!


----------

